# Roms for DX



## reygeoffrey (Jun 27, 2011)

So i just bought myself a DX the other day. And i'm looking into roms other then CM7. As i'm getting
a little board of it. I was thinking about OMFGB, but any advice would be nice.


----------



## jeward72 (Aug 7, 2011)

When I had my dx I really enjoyed darkslide

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## bretth18 (Jun 13, 2011)

There are two types of ROMs for the DROID x.

BLUR ROMs and 2nd init ROMs

Blur ROMs don't have cool tweaks like theme chooser and etc. These ROMs use the MOTOBLUR as a base.

2nd init ROMs can be any rom. Since the DROID x does not have a unlocked bootloader, we use a workaround called 2nd init. This allows us to use ROMs like CM7, OMFGB, and MIUI. Normally those ROMs are only available on phones with unlocked bootloaders, but due to 2nd init, we can do anything.


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

In order of most to least recommended 
Miui. Sensei mod. Zombie stomped


----------



## mr_brady (Jun 15, 2011)

Keep in mind that with 2nd Init Roms there's usually a sacrifice. Most (if not all) don't support HDMI Out or 720p (HD) camcorder. They are typically a bit faster and more customizable that a Blur-based ROM but also, in my experience, don't get as good battery life.

For a Blur ROM I'd suggest Sensei Mod. It's got a great balance of speed, battery life, functionality and stability.


----------



## bobAbooey (Jun 15, 2011)

-darkslide is a great rom, bbcrackman is the man at mydroidworld, it's his rom but it's 596
-Apex is another one.
-MIUI if you want endless customization. don't let the iphone look bother you, use a different launcher
-vortex is being headed up by a really responsive dev and is a great rom
-omgb is still on froyo but good
-omfgb is on 602 but a ton of stuff isn't working but he's working on it and should be kick ass
-Mobile Sensei is a hard worker and make nice roms, he just tweeted a new one should drop tomorrow

I know I missed some. I have ran them all. So many choices, I cant stick with one.


----------



## hillbilliegreg (Jul 23, 2011)

"BrentBlend said:


> In order of most to least recommended
> Miui. Sensei mod. Zombie stomped


I'd rather cut off a body part,than install a closed source rom from china ,with that said cm7 rules


----------



## KatsumeBlisk (Jul 10, 2011)

hillbilliegreg said:


> I'd rather cut off a body part,than install a closed source rom from china ,with that said cm7 rules


I can understand the closed source part, but what's wrong with China-based products?


----------



## hillbilliegreg (Jul 23, 2011)

"KatsumeBlisk said:


> I can understand the closed source part, but what's wrong with China-based products?


I'm sure you're aware of the cyber war with China (the state department denies) lol, also there's that darned little human rights thingy, (China denies)


----------



## KatsumeBlisk (Jul 10, 2011)

hillbilliegreg said:


> I'm sure you're aware of the cyber war with China (the state department denies) lol, also there's that darned little human rights thingy, (China denies)


Companies don't represent their government. The US is about democracy. Look at Apple. What you do with their products is governed by them.

I'm not saying that you can't be against ROMs, but politics isn't a valid reason, imo.

This is my last post concerning MIUI's origins. This has nothing to do with the topic of this thread. ;-)


----------



## hillbilliegreg (Jul 23, 2011)

The closed source is enough for me, to not bother with it


----------



## KatsumeBlisk (Jul 10, 2011)

"hillbilliegreg said:


> The closed source is enough for me, to not bother with it


That's a legit reason then. ;-)

Sent from my Droid X using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## bretth18 (Jun 13, 2011)

I wish zombie stomped would get updated to 602 or 605


----------



## KatsumeBlisk (Jul 10, 2011)

bretth18 said:


> I wish zombie stomped would get updated to 602 or 605


I've never used Zombiestomped, so I would like that too. It'd be another ROM for me to try.


----------



## JAStorm (Jun 28, 2011)

Are there any ROMs for .605?


----------



## Lurch81 (Jun 13, 2011)

there is ICX that is on 605 i believe...


----------



## reposter432 (Jun 19, 2011)

Vortex 2.5 is 605.


----------



## Migamix (Oct 9, 2011)

too much lead based paint in the Chinese rom? ohhhhh, ewww.. too soon?

oh, and another vote for Vortex 2.3
(it leaves every part of the phone usable, but does seem to have a little slower performance than its previous vortex2.2 (602) )
and its base theme and icons look nice...


----------



## rubiksc00p (Sep 19, 2011)

Wait, you mean people use roms other than CM7?  JK Before I went to CM7 I loved Liberty, but from what I've heard it hasn't been supported much lately, but if it is I highly recommend it. Jrummy is great!  
I've heard good things about MIUI but I haven't given it a try yet.


----------



## KatsumeBlisk (Jul 10, 2011)

rubiksc00p said:


> Wait, you mean people use roms other than CM7?  JK Before I went to CM7 I loved Liberty, but from what I've heard it hasn't been supported much lately, but if it is I highly recommend it. Jrummy is great!
> I've heard good things about MIUI but I haven't given it a try yet.


Team Liberty is currently working on an update. It's fantastic.


----------



## davidnc (Jun 7, 2011)

reposter432 said:


> Vortex 2.5 is 605.


Yup thats what im using currently ,also I think its the only Rom thats not a 2init that has the built in reboot into revovery on it .
Also another update to it Im guessing sometime this week.

sent via TaPaTaLk


----------



## hillbilliegreg (Jul 23, 2011)

Yes, vortex 2.5 everything just works, great battery life, top notch rom


----------



## TankRizzo (Aug 16, 2011)

...another vote for Vortex. I have ROM ADD, but I've stuck with Vortex since 1.2 or so. I went to it for the battery life, it was everything I hoped for and more, and now the dev is starting to add more goodies. Good ROM, great dev.


----------



## cpurick (Sep 1, 2011)

I've tried MIUI, CM7 and Darkslide.

CM7 is probably the least exciting of the three, though I have not spent much time experimenting with its theming capabilities. Some people really like using CM7 with the LunarUI theme.

MIUI is the most stunning visually. They've come up with new metaphors for the launcher, the notification slider, and the settings app. And the camera and music player are also very good; music automatically finds and downloads lyrics -- very cool. I love it with the HTC Sense theme.

I just finished transitioning to Darkslide. It still has a lot of Blur, but on the other hand all the built-in features work. What matters is that it looks a lot better than Blur, and most of the crapware's been removed. And you can still remove a good bit more Blur and bloatware manually, if you're so inclined. Darkslide's dark and glassy, which really makes the colorful Blur icons stand out. The only thing I didn't like about it was the Market app, which the author had themed in black. I just applied gapps over it, and I've been happy. I'm using it on the .602 kernel, no problems.

One thing I've learned is that no matter which ROM you go with, scrolling widgets rock. So you need to go with a third-party launcher. I could never get used to ADW, and after using both for a while I've decided that GO Launcher is marginally better than Launcher Pro. Just buy Android Pro Widgets from Dr. Appche in the market. GO is very much like LPP, but the app drawer is superior. It has built-in task-killing.


----------



## KatsumeBlisk (Jul 10, 2011)

davidnc said:


> Yup thats what im using currently ,also I think its the only Rom thats not a 2init that has the built in reboot into revovery on it .
> Also another update to it Im guessing sometime this week.
> 
> sent via TaPaTaLk


Liberty 2 has reboot in the power menu and it's Blur-based. It also has the power widget in the notification area. There isn't a stable release out though.


----------



## hullie10 (Jul 21, 2011)

"KatsumeBlisk said:


> Liberty 2 has reboot in the power menu and it's Blur-based. It also has the power widget in the notification area. There isn't a stable release out though.


Its pretty stable for me so far!


----------



## KatsumeBlisk (Jul 10, 2011)

"hullie10 said:


> Its pretty stable for me so far!


It's stable, but the ROM isn't considered so. Same goes for CM4DX; it's pretty stable, but still doesn't have a release.

Sent from my Liberated Droid X using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## masonjb (Oct 6, 2011)

I am running APEX 2.0 rc3, for the most part I like it but seems slow. I tried the CM4DX-GB, it was FAST, but missing things I like and one I can't do without; SWYPE..... I was able to add it to the APEX but not CM4DX. There are 2 other things I like that I added to APEX but can't CM4DX, the original blur camera....and media gallery blur. Anybody know how to get these on a faster ROM?


----------



## jpmoo (Jul 17, 2011)

Hate to bring this up, but be sure tethering works in any ROM you choose if that's important to you. I've found much more success with tethering in 2nd Init ROM's like CM4DX and MIUI.


----------



## fakiesk8r333 (Aug 7, 2011)

I've tried cm7, miui, apex, shuji, ssm, liberty, dark slide, liquid, and icx. I use boot manage to I can switch between miui, cm7, and liquid. If highly recommend checking out boot manager, its a flashacholics best friend.


----------



## liz.cam (Sep 3, 2011)

I have tried all of the 2 init Roms I can find for the x too....excexpt omfgb... I don't know why, I just can not get on that rom! It will flash and open but I have no radio or wifi. I have got stuck at m ... and stuck to where I always have to SBf out.. I don't get it ... if any one has an idea please let le know lol I gave up other then that I really like miui.us and cyanoyenmod. But I love roms for customazation. I don't stay on one long or haven't yet 2nd time on miui after omfgb disaster # probably 6. But I am a gluten for punishment and I'm sure ill try again.... I just can't figure out how I can work all the others just fine and that one evades me...probably why I want to try it so bad!  good luck! Its a fun ride


----------



## DXC (Aug 16, 2011)

@ the guys talking about MIUI being closed source -- that doesn't stop me from having my dirty way with it. Also, MIUI is closed source because the team in China develops it professionally, like... as their day job, and then ships it on on phones they develop such as the MI-One. Given that, you can understand why its a quality rom despite being closed source. MIUI probably has the second most developers of any rom, after CM7. It also has national forums directly dedicated to it (miui.us, miui portugal, miuiandroid.com, miui.com (headquarters), etc).

@ the OP, if you like CM7 but are bored of it, why not try a rom that builds directly off of a CM7 base (MIUI).


----------



## cubsfan187 (Jul 17, 2011)

Flashing roms is all about having fun with it. You try until you find one (or 4 if you have boot manager) and use it til it gets old or you get the mod bug again. I personally have tried almost every one out for the X and for some reason or another I always come back to CM7. Now that said, I am trying the new MIUI from DXC (poster above me) and so far I like it a lot. Even running it off the sd card in boot manager it's still snappy.


----------



## KatsumeBlisk (Jul 10, 2011)

"liz.cam said:


> I have tried all of the 2 init Roms I can find for the x too....excexpt omfgb... I don't know why, I just can not get on that rom! It will flash and open but I have no radio or wifi. I have got stuck at m ... and stuck to where I always have to SBf out.. I don't get it ... if any one has an idea please let le know lol I gave up other then that I really like miui.us and cyanoyenmod. But I love roms for customazation. I don't stay on one long or haven't yet 2nd time on miui after omfgb disaster # probably 6. But I am a gluten for punishment and I'm sure ill try again.... I just can't figure out how I can work all the others just fine and that one evades me...probably why I want to try it so bad!  good luck! Its a fun ride


The current builds have just started being based on the Gingerbread kernel. There are bugs because the team hasn't finished yet. Be patient. ;-)

Sent from my Liberated Droid X using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## reygeoffrey (Jun 27, 2011)

OMFGB. ROCKS THE PHONE!


----------



## bretth18 (Jun 13, 2011)

droidxchat said:


> @ the guys talking about MIUI being closed source -- that doesn't stop me from having my dirty way with it. Also, MIUI is closed source because the team in China develops it professionally, like... as their day job, and then ships it on on phones they develop such as the MI-One. Given that, you can understand why its a quality rom despite being closed source. MIUI probably has the second most developers of any rom, after CM7. It also has national forums directly dedicated to it (miui.us, miui portugal, miuiandroid.com, miui.com (headquarters), etc).
> 
> @ the OP, if you like CM7 but are bored of it, why not try a rom that builds directly off of a CM7 base (MIUI).


Gotta agree, on MIUI now, but would use it without DXC! The man makes the best builds, and shows way more support than DX CM devs


----------



## phishfi (Jul 24, 2011)

bretth18 said:


> Gotta agree, on MIUI now, but would use it without DXC! The man makes the best builds, and shows way more support than DX CM devs


Seconded. DXC is a great Dec!!


----------



## cubswin326 (Jun 11, 2011)

So far I've run Liberty, Liberty GB, Shuji 1.0 / 2.2, MIUI US, CM4DX (think I gave up at nightly 20 something), SSX 1.0 and 2.2, and now Vortex 2.9.

All things considered I loved Liberty. Switched to Liberty GB and just wanted to try something different... JRummy16 is a wicked good Dev, though had been a little slow on updates due to some real life concerns... all well understood and no ill feelings toward him nor any of the dev team.

I switched to CM4DX to give it a go. Was not a huge fan of CM4DX because battery life was horrible. Tried MIUI but had the same issue with battery life. Both were 2nd init and both were stunning visually while being mostly stable. If I had an extended battery or was near a charger frequently, I would roll with one of these.

I did not care for Shuji though it was fast, and had good battery life. I had a lot of issues with stability. Mobile Sensei is a beast, and puts in a serious amount of work and time into Android, so I have no doubt the bugs will be cleaned up. He is also a great themer; the attention to detail shows in his ROMS and themes. Other people have recommended Sensei MOD though I have not given that a go (I will install at some point soon)

I switched over to SSX 2.0 and could not get it to stay on WiFi though other than that it was super stable, easy to customize (built on Cm7), and had decent battery life for a 2nd init ROM. Perhaps I am naive, but there was an option in the toolbox that allowed for throttling of the processor during screen off state.

Right now I'm running Vortex 2.9 and could not be happier. It is super stable, has the notification power widget, 1% battery increments, and a fair number of available themes (plus a really nice stock theme).

Having read through the thread, I thought a lot of the feedback was on point; just my $.02


----------



## pchoi94 (Sep 19, 2011)

I've only ever run stock, MIUI, and now Vortex (2.9) (on my DX). One thing I noticed is that when people switch between ROMs, they are always "totally into" the one they just switched to and it's totally the awesomest one!... for at least a couple of days. Then they get bored.

Also, people that switch ROMs are always commenting on how "fast" the new ROM that they just switched to is. Well, of course it's fast, it's still empty! I also wonder what people actually mean by "fast". I tend to think that people are more talking about the "snappiness" of their launcher rather than the ROM itself. I can slap a new launcher on any ROM and it will be "fast" at first, because I don't have 20 million widgets bogging it down yet!

My reason for switching to MIUI was that it seemed so different from other ROMs. I liked the customization, the 1% battery increments, the toggles in the notification area... I ran it for a few weeks and then the problems that I initially overlooked due to being blinded by the shiny new stuff started wearing down on me, like issues with the camera, no HD video, occasional crashes and force closes, etc. These are the types of things that you gloss over when you install a new ROM because you're too busy discovering all the cool new stuff that your old ROM didn't have. But when you get to a point where you actually just need to use your phone, that's when it hits you. Like when I want to record a video of my daughter singing a song that she's making up on the fly, but the camera app force closes on me and doesn't come up again until I reboot the phone. Wow, that SUCKS.

I've been happy with Vortex and I'm pretty sure I'm going to stick with it for a long long time. To me, it doesn't feel like a ported ROM (because it's not). It feels like the stock ROM that's been tweaked and stripped down the way I would have done it myself if I had the time. It maintains enough of the blur elements to make all aspects of the phone functional, i.e. camera, HD video, HDMI, deep sleep mode, etc. My wife has a DX as well and she's running unrooted stock ROM, and I can tell the difference in speed between hers and mine (not just the launcher, but also apps and switching between windows everywhere in the OS). Plus the battery life has been way better than MIUI. Plus it has the things I was originally looking for, like 1% battery increments, themes, toggles in the notification area, etc.

So it took me 2 ROMs to figure out exactly what I needed and wanted in a perfect ROM for ME, here's to hoping it won't take flashing 10 times for you (unless you enjoy that stuff!). =)

BTW: no disrespect to DXC, he's an awesome developer and does a wonderful job with what he has and MIUI for DX is great for what it is. It was really fun while I ran it, but it's the little things that got to me eventually. I know it's a work in progress and it will get better, but my daughter will only be 3 years old once... =)


----------



## JWellington (Aug 11, 2011)

hillbilliegreg said:


> The closed source is enough for me, to not bother with it


I understand where these frustrations are coming from, but if this were true, you wouldn't use MotoBlur either, because that is also closed source,
as it the Windows OS you are probably running on. That said, privacy is a farce anyway =p

@OP I also Reccomend Liberty ROMs for their nice blends of AOSP and Blur. I especially like the new Liberty 3, but it lacks too much of the Blur,
like the Email suite(much better than AOSP) and the Calendar from Blur, etc. Other than that, the ROM is like a culmination of what the DX has lived through.


----------



## kennyfool (Aug 24, 2011)

pchoi94 said:


> I've only ever run stock, MIUI, and now Vortex (2.9) (on my DX). One thing I noticed is that when people switch between ROMs, they are always "totally into" the one they just switched to and it's totally the awesomest one!... for at least a couple of days. Then they get bored.
> 
> Also, people that switch ROMs are always commenting on how "fast" the new ROM that they just switched to is. Well, of course it's fast, it's still empty! I also wonder what people actually mean by "fast". I tend to think that people are more talking about the "snappiness" of their launcher rather than the ROM itself. I can slap a new launcher on any ROM and it will be "fast" at first, because I don't have 20 million widgets bogging it down yet!
> 
> ...


Couldn't have said it better myself. Personally I love Liberty. Its an awesome ROM and like you said, it does everything you NEED it to do when you want to do it. I've tried all these other ROMS but the little bugs get to me. I might actually try liquid 3.1 today to see how that one works out.

Sent from my Droid X running Apex 2.0 RC4


----------



## EsotericPunk (Jul 23, 2011)

pchoi94 said:


> My reason for switching to MIUI was that it seemed so different from other ROMs. I liked the customization, the 1% battery increments, the toggles in the notification area... I ran it for a few weeks and then the problems that I initially overlooked due to being blinded by the shiny new stuff started wearing down on me, like issues with the camera, no HD video, occasional crashes and force closes, etc. These are the types of things that you gloss over when you install a new ROM because you're too busy discovering all the cool new stuff that your old ROM didn't have. But when you get to a point where you actually just need to use your phone, that's when it hits you. Like when I want to record a video of my daughter singing a song that she's making up on the fly, but the camera app force closes on me and doesn't come up again until I reboot the phone. Wow, that SUCKS.


I'd like to recommend that you take this review with a grain of salt as some of the issues mentioned here I think were only in the Froyo version of MIUI. I've been running MIUI since the 9.30 update and it is spectacular. Even more so now that the camera does 720p and HD video can be played. The battery issues (from what I read) have disappeared with the GB base. In fact, this ROM has the best battery I've seen on the DX so far. I have been over 24 hours numerous times since switching despite a workplace that is notorious for poor signal quality. That said, the camera has force closed at a few inopportune times (which does indeed suck) and HDMI doesn't work (but I could care less).

I am not intending to be inflammatory or insulting at all, just giving a counter-opinion to pchoi's argument. I've been running it over a month so I'm past the shiny new period and I can't see leaving it while I still have my DX. Also, so you get a sense of my experience on the DX, I have run GummyJar, Liberty v1 & 2, Liberty AOSP, Apex v1 & 2, CM7, Shuji, and MIUI.


----------



## crewchief41 (Aug 20, 2011)

Yes. I agree. The Defy based Miui rom is very good but only if you like things to "just work" and awesome customization. I hate it. It has caused me to stop flashing.


----------



## hillbilliegreg (Jul 23, 2011)

JWellington said:


> I understand where these frustrations are coming from, but if this were true, you wouldn't use MotoBlur either, because that is also closed source,
> as it the Windows OS you are probably running on. That said, privacy is a farce an


Well I'm an open source evangelist lol, I haven't run windows on any of my computers since the turn of the century. Linux only, which is the reason I anxiously awaited android on the cell phone. As for blur, I like to download cyanogenmod source and compile it myself, so I can leave out the crippleware "rommanager".
With all that said, I'm pretty disappointed with the android community as a whole, I'm still waiting for a real open source platform for smartphones, maybe Ubuntu will deliver in the near future.


----------



## UnfedBear67 (Jul 31, 2011)

My first Rom ever was Liberty 1.0 since that I have tried almost every other Rom in the developer section. I would have to agree with others in saying that MIUI is a beast. It a whole new experience with a UI that no other Rom can compete with. Yes there are some mirror bugs and force closes but it is extremely well done. Battery life on it competes with some blur based Roms. That being said I'm also using and keeping a close eye on Liberty 3. It seems like its customization could rival CM7 In the future but be Blur based, providing excellent battery life along with customization.


----------



## fakiesk8r333 (Aug 7, 2011)

UnfedBear67 said:


> My first Rom ever was Liberty 1.0 since that I have tried almost every other Rom in the developer section. I would have to agree with others in saying that MIUI is a beast. It a whole new experience with a UI that no other Rom can compete with. Yes there are some mirror bugs and force closes but it is extremely well done. Battery life on it competes with some blur based Roms. That being said I'm also using and keeping a close eye on Liberty 3. It seems like its customization could rival CM7 In the future but be Blur based, providing excellent battery life along with customization.


agreed, tried downloading it from rom toolbox but having some issues. anyone know of a way to download it on the computer?


----------



## xlinuxtrancex (Jun 18, 2011)

Just follow the developer, @kejar31 on twitter. He posts recent builds on andIRC. #dx channel.


----------



## UnfedBear67 (Jul 31, 2011)

fakiesk8r333 said:


> agreed, tried downloading it from rom toolbox but having some issues. anyone know of a way to download it on the computer?


I saw a thread with it in the Developer Section ( were I downloaded it, toolbox didn't work either) but I can't seem to find it anymore just the test build.


----------



## fakiesk8r333 (Aug 7, 2011)

i found it but i cant get it download fully, trying one more time. Its going so slow!!!!! lol


----------

